# Fast and Fluid



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2012)

I came across this little snippet on YouTube and just had to share!  I know that the bow must be very light 'poundage' but this was great fun to watch, especially with my RPG head on {} ... plus the archer is cute as a button 

[yt]1o9RGnujlkI[/yt]


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Rocket Propelled Grenade? The archer is a ginga!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2012)

:lol:  Role Playing Game - I just knew someone would choose the other interpretation of the TLA .  And I adore redheads ... it's a weakness .


----------



## Blindside (Jan 24, 2012)

Not nearly as cute, but impressive as well....


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol: Role Playing Game - I just knew someone would choose the other interpretation of the TLA . And I adore redheads ... it's a weakness .




Lol she looks like Ron Weasley!


----------

